# Our knitting group is famous



## Newfygirl (Jan 31, 2012)

http://hamptonroads.com/2015/02/chesapeake-knitters-craft-those-need

This is the link to a very nice article in the newspaper about our knitting group.


----------



## RosieC (Feb 14, 2012)

That is so nice !! Congrats to all of you and kudos for such devotion to charity.


----------



## TennKnitter (Jul 24, 2013)

Way to go! Thanks for sharing. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Capva (Jan 24, 2011)

Beautiful article. I am in Roanoke, Va and started a group with our church. We make prayer shawls and baby blankets. The shawls we give away to anyone needing comfort in any way and the blankets we are donating to a women's shelter. We get a lot of comfort ourselves by doing this. So it's a two-fold blessing.


----------



## Pansy Blabberfingers (Oct 29, 2011)

Nice article...You should be proud of the gifts you are providing to those who need them.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

Congratulations, so exciting for you and your group. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Congrats to your knitting group such wonderful charity work and equally nice article.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Very upbeat and well-written article! Kudos to you and your group. :thumbup:


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

It's so nice to read such a positive article about knitting and it's benefits instead of the old cliché about being an old woman sitting in a rocker with a shawl around her shoulders knitting. (although I do that some times!) Keep up the fabulous work!!!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

So nice to be recognized!


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:thumbup:


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

Congratulations on being recognised for all the good work you and your group does! Well done!


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

What a wonderful feeling to be recognized and appreciated.


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

Pocahontas said:


> Very upbeat and well-written article! Kudos to you and your group. :thumbup:


Yes, great job lady's!


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

So rewarding to have all that work and fun recorded. Well done to one and all.


----------



## bettyboop116 (Feb 16, 2014)

Wonderful article. Your group should be proud. Gret work.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Congratulations,well done.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Wonderful!


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Loosely knit! Funny. Great article.


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks for all you and your group do to keep others warm!


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

Congratulations to your wonderful knitting group - great work for such a good cause.


----------



## elizkay (Sep 12, 2011)

Hey! Nice article. I live in Camden, NC and would like to know more about your group.


----------



## elizkay (Sep 12, 2011)

Hey! Nice article. I live in Camden, NC and would like to know more about your group.


----------



## SGMMontgomery (Mar 23, 2014)

Wow! What an awesome article! 

Love it!!!


----------



## MAGSBISH (Jul 1, 2012)

That is lovely ! So nice to get the letters and pictures from the children who receive the products of your labour ! I recently made an outfit for my grandsons friends bear and received a lovely letter from the little boy and a giftcard from his mum and although it was nice to get the giftcard I would have been happy just to get the little letter the boy had obviously struggled to write spelling mistakes and all !


----------



## RandyPandy (May 6, 2011)

Wow! What a wonderful article about a wonderful group!


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Great article. Thanks for sharing. Congratulations on being part of such a wonder group. GOOD JOB! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Tootsie (Mar 16, 2011)

Very nice write-up about a lovely group! How nice to get some recognition!


----------



## NY-VA RPh (Oct 17, 2014)

I am from Virginia Beach and am very impressed by your efforts. It was a lovely article.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Nice to be recognized for all of the hard work that your group does. Congrats!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Well done!


----------



## dunnville89 (Apr 24, 2012)

I think knitters are some of the most generous people in the world and your group certainly tops the list. I am impressed with all you do and I know the recipients of your work are ALL very grateful. Nice article - nice to be recognized.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Love the article. Thanks for sharing.
GOLD STAR AWARD for all you have done.


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

Congratulations!!!! Keep up the great work that you all do!


----------



## gordon000 (Jul 17, 2011)

I absolutely love seeing "NICE" things people do. I just wish there was a yarny group somewhere around me that I could join up with.


----------



## Conchalea (Dec 30, 2013)

Great article!


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

Great article. Congratulations on all your group does.


----------



## Indian2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Congratulations.......well deserved recognition.


----------



## lovetheocean (May 2, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

How wonderful to be recognized.


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

Newfygirl said:


> http://hamptonroads.com/2015/02/chesapeake-knitters-craft-those-need
> 
> This is the link to a very nice article in the newspaper about our knitting group.


That's wonderful, lovely work you ladies do.


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Newfygirl said:


> http://hamptonroads.com/2015/02/chesapeake-knitters-craft-those-need
> 
> This is the link to a very nice article in the newspaper about our knitting group.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------

